# Go see Denise at Mid Island Fish and Reptiles in Nanaimo



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Go see Denise at Mid Island Fish and Reptiles in Nanaimo
Hey guys just a heads up , Denise at Mid island fish and reptiles has gotten in some pretty sweet stuff

just wanted you all to know she has got some real gems in there as of lately
last i was there she has some galaxy plecos, vapire pleco,inspector pleco,flowerhorns, tonnes of good stuff
she has some really gorgeous angelfish , some really stunners had some fry so she is gonna have some sweet juveniles

her discus are a bargain and are flipping huge small dinner plate size and her prices are pretty reasonable.
she doesnt just deal in monsters there is something there for everyone even you reptile freaks... yuk lol

ever seen florescent pink danios? well she has em 
im not putting this up as a pitch for her store , she is a friend of mine , and she has some really nice stuff, she is very flexible on her used gear, a part of me wants to keep her shop a secret because it has become my lil honey hole for stuff but small mom and pop shops like hers need our support 

So if your looking for something new before you go to your usual spots , go check her out , she is on wilgres rd in nanaimo just off of northfield rd , worth the shot up there and if she doesnt have it she will bring it in , i have had denise get me loads of stuff and it always has been legit and in good health.

she has a screaming deal on some used 90 gallons and has some good used gear there too.
again I have nothing to gain from this post I just want everyone to come in and see, she is a super nice lady and she has some really nice stuff for those of you who dont already know now you know....
THANKS FOR THE READ.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like a nice little store. Im no expert, but I believe the pink danios could be either glofish or genetically modified or dyed. The latter are illegal in Canada I believe. May want to make sure that just in case. Would hate to see them get in any trouble with mis-identified fish they may have received from else where.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

no no she gets them from a breeder , not dyed, 

and i really dont know what they are, what i was saying was that she has a varied stock, and that was one thing i typically dont care about that i remember 

to summarize she has varied stock and carries odd ball stuff aswell as stuff for everyone even those who only have a 10 gallon,


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Alright, What Can You Tell Me About Pink Danios?

see


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Google Image Result for http://glassbox-design.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/glofish-zebra-danio.jpg
these are glofish<<<<<


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up macframalama, never knew about this place will definately take in a visit.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

She doesn't have glofish.. She has red danios. I've seen them.
I have the same ones. Glofish are licensed and not sold without their name. Also quite costly. The ones the suppliers are selling are just red zebras. No glowing . 
Glad to hear her shop is doing well.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Went today - had a good chat, nice folks in there. She was mentioning she might have a summer garage sale, people could show up with supplies and sell/trade etc. She had some nice Denisoni Barbs 4-5 inches, i need to start up a SA tank.


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow dragging up the past here but , my review and recommendation for this place still exists. Denise is still going strong , still has the same mom and pop shop feel and she is still awesome to deal with so in case y'all forgot when in Nanaimo go see her , she always has cool stock and she is just a nice lady


----------

